# New Barn Journal



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

I figure since I will be going to a new barn, meaning a new chapter in learning to ride (among other things), I should start a journal. I don't know what I'm going to call it.

As some of you know, I have decided to move barns after realizing that my last barn's trainer's teaching method wasn't right for me. You can read the whole story here if you want. 

A little about me:
I have a dog. Her name is Rosie and she is a GSD mutt. She knows quite a few tricks, and picks them up quickly, but she is a big dumb-dumb and likes jumping into walls. Rosie used to follow me around everywhere. I mean, I couldn't go to the bathroom without her whining at my door. Eventually, she realized I wasn't as great as she thought I was, and she stopped following me ... mostly. She still does sometimes.

I also have thirteen chickens. They all have names and I'm the only one who can tell them apart, but I'm not going to list all the names because I will end up forgetting one. We will be getting chicks soon and selling a couple of the chickens so we will always have "fresh" chickens. That means I have to go through the whole process of naming and socializing them again. Socializing isn't necessary, but I found it easier to catch them and also I love chickens and it doesn't stress them out when handled. 

We got lucky with our chickens. Apparently they're supposed to slow down in the winter but we've gotten eleven to thirteen eggs every day and they aren't showing signs of slowing down.

#

I have no updates from the barn we're looking at right now. We're giving them today to respond then we'll contact via Facebook if they don't. Fingers crossed they will though! I'm stuck on this place. Don't know were I'll go if I can't go to the barn we're trying to get into. In the meantime, I'll spend my free time on here.

I have a question: How do group lessons work? I don't know anything about them.

This journal's name probably isn't permanent. I don't know what I should call it. I'll come up with something once my barn situation clears up.

Also this will probably not be only horse related. I'll add stuff in here about dogs and chickens and maybe a rabbit if I ever decide to get another one.

Bye.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

This sounds good. Can't wait to read more. Hope you get into the barn you like.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

I figure it's time for an update.

The barn emailed back. They aren't the cheapest but definitely not the most expensive I've seen and it seems they are mostly focused on group lessons. This barn _recommends_ I start out hunt seat because it teaches a lot about balance and other stuff, but I really don't want to ride english or jump. I would much rather start out western. We'll see about this barn. I'm still feeling hopeful.

We're going to our local feed store to get grit, scratch, and feed and we are also looking for chicks. My relatives want olive eggers and Ameraucanas (however you spell it) but I also want Orpingtons because they're gorgeous. 

I'll see if they have any rabbits. I don't really want another one right now, though. 

I thought I had more to say but I don't.


----------



## ~Wildheart~ (Nov 17, 2020)

Here’s some more chicken breeds you might like
Blue Andalusian 
Barnevalders 
They’re beautiful and lay really well
My favorite chicken was an Andalusian named Blu they’re a fun breed very charismatic


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Well we didn't get any chicks. They didn't have olive eggers or Ameraucana chicks, only black, ginger, and red sex links and Calico Princess chicks (whatever those are). I also didn't get a rabbit... which is fine, I don't really want another one after Spec... 

For some reason they didn't have shavings, which struck me as kind of odd. Usually they do. I guess because it's chick season people have been buying more.

@~Wildheart~ Those are really pretty, and I wish we could get them, but my feed store doesn't have them I don't think. 

--

I know it's almost spring. The air is getting warmer, flowers are blooming, the grass is getting greener. In the cattle pasture next to us I've been seeing lots of new calves. Our bees have also been extra busy. 

Also the calendar says it's almost spring, sooooo...


----------

